# Homestead wanted in Ky or Mo.



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

I would love to buy a homestead in the Ky or Mo. area. Hoping for 20 acres or more. Great water source, etc.

Need land contract with a down payment. Looking to move in about six months.


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

ooooo congrats Dreamer!!! I know it's been a long time waiting for you!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

KentuckyDreamer said:


> I would love to buy a homestead in the Ky or Mo. area. Hoping for 20 acres or more. Great water source, etc.
> 
> Need land contract with a down payment. Looking to move in about six months.


Do you need the water source already in place, or are you able to have it drilled? Land for sale next door, I believe the fellow will sell on contract, but you'd have to have the well drilled.

It's worth it, though, as we're on the Roubidoux aquifer.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you Dusty Beauty. 

Pony, can you send me a link to the property? Thank you.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Missouri Land for Sale - Missouri Land Auction (ends on Thu Jul-26-12 8:19:44 AM PDT) - BillyLand.com

This is the one "next door" to us. Billy has other properties adjacent to each other, and they may be others in "Enchanted Meadows" (gah, I dislike that name... ) ANYway, we have two parcels pieced together to make 20 acres (12 + 8). 

If you noodle around billyland.com, you'll find some interesting stuff. My advice is, if you buy on contract with anyone, pay it off ASAP. 

PM for more info.


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

KentuckyDreamer said:


> Thank you Dusty Beauty.
> 
> Pony, can you send me a link to the property? Thank you.


You know, I get my online moniker from my father's favorite Rudyard Kipling "Open the old Cigar Box", but I like "Dusty Beauty" better. 
Wish I had thought of that 8 years ago when I seeded an online presence! I may just change it someday. Making female video game characters online named "Dusk" was getting me too much of the wrong kind of attention anyway.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

Tennessee is looking like a real possibility as well. I am surprised to hear all the "horror" stories from people selling on land contract. My grandmother sold two places on land contract which allowed her to have a more comfortable retirement...she must have been one of the fortunate ones.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

Dusky, sorry about mis spelling your name. I have no doubt it was me and not a typo...I need to focus a bit more.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

BTW, Kentucky Dreamer: That stuff on the listing about restrictions and such? I've not seen anyone unduly concerned about them. There's no HOA or anything, and people pretty much raise the livestock they want to raise.

Our buildings don't match in color either (though they will - but only b/c that's our preference).


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

KentuckyDreamer said:


> Tennessee is looking like a real possibility as well. I am surprised to hear all the "horror" stories from people selling on land contract. My grandmother sold two places on land contract which allowed her to have a more comfortable retirement...she must have been one of the fortunate ones.


I can almost guarantee that those "horror stories" are ALL due to the buyer's neglect in getting all the legal paperwork completed and signed by both parties. Obviously, your grandmother knew what she was doing or was just lucky. I bet she knew how to protect herself and the buyer.

If I had all the paper work, and needed the seller to carry the contract, I wouldn't hesitate to do it. Just use a real estate attorney.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

The only "owner carry" I have found to date are not fitting our needs. I may be a bit naive, but I am trusting that the place for us will literally "fall into our laps" when the time is right. I just wish the time was right NOW.


----------

